# Powders and what % of solvents they will dissolve in:



## ZECH (May 16, 2005)

Thanks to KitchenChemist for this info!!

From personal experience, 3%ba and 15%bb will dissolve and keep the following in solution

Put all liquids together (oil/solvent) and heat in pot of water, shaking everyone once and awhile til oil is clear, and powder is completely dissolved. Once made up, filtered and put in vials, put in oven at 250 F for 45 minutes.

test enan 275mg/ml
test cypionate 275mg/ml
test prop 100mg/ml
tren acetate 100mg/ml
masteron 100mg/ml
boldenone propionate 100mg/ml
nandrolone phenylpropionate 100mg/ml
nandrolone decanoate 275mg/ml
boldenone undeclynate 300mg/ml

liquids that dissolve in everclear
clomid 50mg/ml
nolva 50mg/ml

liquids that dissolve in propylene glycol
arimidex 1mg/ml
femara 2.5mg/ml
finastride 5mg/ml
clen 200mcg/ml

Cialis will dissolve in PEG-400 at 30mg/ml


----------

